# Pierson Workholding Pallet Design & Creation On Tormach 1100MX



## BladesIIB (Mar 26, 2022)

Design and creation of a Pierson Workholding Pallet for use with the Pierson Pro Pallet system from Pierson Workholding.  I use Fusion 360 to Design and CAM (set up the manufacturing steps) the pallet, and then use the Tormach 1100MX to cut the pallet using the single point of origin for this system.  Part of this Pallet is cutting pockets and using the Mitee Bite MB-26060 clamps.   

This pallet is designed to hold 2x5" pieces of Titanium that I use to make my knife handles.  I will be able to use this pallet for multiple setups and go from holding 1 piece in the vise to now holding 6 pieces on the pallet.  Huge productivity increase IMO.   

Loving this new system so far!


----------



## mksj (Mar 27, 2022)

Impressive work and nice machining, why not use spiral body taps as opposed to finishing with hand tapping?  Tormach sure does a nice job for the level of work you are doing.


----------



## BladesIIB (Mar 27, 2022)

mksj said:


> Impressive work and nice machining, why not use spiral body taps as opposed to finishing with hand tapping?  Tormach sure does a nice job for the level of work you are doing.


Great question Mark. Basically just a cost savings. The helicoil kits only come with a regular tap. I am sure you can buy a spiral point helicoil tap but did not think it was worth it for the fixture. If needed for a more repeatable job then for sure. Regardless, I definitely could have gone deeper with this one and saved some hand tapping.  Really happy with this Tormach so far.


----------

